# Missouri Ozarks - 2 houses - 40 acres near Pomme De Terre



## Rob_and_Traci (8 mo ago)

This is our house we listed with a Realtor
3255 S 160th Rd, Bolivar, MO 65613 | realtor.com®

Some of the pics are bad. Especially ones with junk piled up. It's getting cleaned up now - looks much better already. Anyway, hate to sell because we think it's a great setup, but health issues and employment are pulling us away.

Good well with a "Simple Pump" hand pump installed. 40 acres plus 160 acres adjoining conservation land for 200 acres of hunting from the back door. Both houses need work. The large home is quite comfortable as is and the smaller house needs totally redone. 5 Transformers on property. Both houses have their own meter and there are two more meter cans installed with Transformers. Could be a great extended family or joint venture for the right buyers.


----------



## Rob_and_Traci (8 mo ago)

It's an hour from Springfield and about 20 minutes northeast of Bolivar, proper. Lake Pomme De Terre at the end of main road at Adonis, 2miles away.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm in love😍😍


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The land looks good. I expect there will be a lot of interest.


----------



## Rob_and_Traci (8 mo ago)

There's a nice grocery store in Pittsburg that's a 10-minute drive. Hermitage is about 20 minutes.


----------



## Griz375 (Feb 27, 2021)

Sold on June 16, 2022

Just Sold

From Realtor.com link above


----------

